# Supreme Court Says No to Citizenship Question, Trump Rebukes Them with Executive Order



## Lewdog (Jul 11, 2019)

Bill Barr just said since the Supreme Court told them no to a citizenship question because they did not give a good reason to.  So Trump gives a big fuck you to the Supreme Court and the constitution by doing an Executive Order.  Bill Barr even said so, by saying if they did the right avenue it would be stuck in litigation too long for it to get on the 2020 census.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 11, 2019)

*Thank you Pres.Trump!!!*   ...


----------



## hjmick (Jul 11, 2019)

Yes, but the question still will NOT appear on the census questionnaire:

_"...Speaking from the White House, Mr. Trump said he was issuing an executive order to all agencies in the federal government to pool their existing data and send it to the Commerce Department, which will try to come up with a count without having to stick the question on the census itself.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/threa...sus-questionnaire.766301/reply?quote=22699598

Mr. Trump said it will be able to calculate not just citizens and non-citizens, but will finally produce a count of the illegal immigrant population..."
_
Trump drops census citizenship question, orders feds to do count from existing records_

_
Yeah, sounds like it will reeeeal accurate..._

_
Looks like it's still a loss for Trump


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 11, 2019)

The Supreme Court should not need to be given a reason.  Either the executive branch has the authority to put the question on the census or not.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 11, 2019)

hjmick said:


> Yes, but the question still will NOT appear on the census questionnaire:
> 
> _"...Speaking from the White House, Mr. Trump said he was issuing an executive order to all agencies in the federal government to pool their existing data and send it to the Commerce Department, which will try to come up with a count without having to stick the question on the census itself.
> 
> ...




That's another thing that will end up going to the Supreme Court.  There is no way you can make decisions on the number of districts and the amount of resources given to a community based on an "estimated number" of non-citizens in that area being factored in.  It's just another clusterfuck that a person like Bill Barr is showing either how unqualified to be AG, or so partisan and a mindless Trump backer, that he would actually help the President to draw this up.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2019)

If asking about citizenship on the census (not legal status, just citizenship) is so terrifying that it might scare some people out of responding, thereby amounting to a bigoted suppression of the national head count, is it not also bigotry to ask about gender or race on the census? If there is still racism and sexism in the country, might not such a question frighten people so much that they under-report? In fact, isn't the whole idea of a census a form of oppression against the dead?


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jul 11, 2019)

Oh wow.  Trump couldn't get it past the current court.  Didn't see that coming.  

Was there some issue with law enforcement possibly using the census?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 11, 2019)

Nothing will make even con-servative justices turn on fat donnie more than their court orders being ignored or bypassed.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 11, 2019)

I think democrats should protest the  census ... hehe


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 11, 2019)

Toronado3800 said:


> Oh wow.  Trump couldn't get it past the current court.  Didn't see that coming.
> 
> Was there some issue with law enforcement possibly using the census?



It is because the court found out that they were telling them it was for one reason, while planning to use it for another.


----------



## DGS49 (Jul 11, 2019)

I don't agree with Judge Nap on much, but he nails it on this question.  Say, "NO" to the citizenship question.  Trump is all wet.

The Constitution, the Census and Citizenship


----------



## Dekster (Jul 11, 2019)

hjmick said:


> Yes, but the question still will NOT appear on the census questionnaire:
> 
> _"...Speaking from the White House, Mr. Trump said he was issuing an executive order to all agencies in the federal government to pool their existing data and send it to the Commerce Department, which will try to come up with a count without having to stick the question on the census itself.
> 
> ...



Actually that was the recommendation of the Commerce Department before the SCOTUS decision--the government has enough information on people that could be data-mined that would probably result in better numbers.  It is the same data that people want to use to model the census rather than do a traditional mail out form.  

As for wins and losses, painting the democrats as for illegal immigrants and him as opposed to them doesn't ever seem to be a loss for him.  If you haven't figured it out yet, trolling is his bread and butter.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 11, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Nothing will make even con-servative justices turn on fat donnie more than their court orders being ignored or bypassed.



Well they are supposed to be impartial no matter what, but you have to wonder what is going through the heads of the "Conservative judges" on the Supreme Court what is going through his mind when he makes comments like he has that they make their decisions just because they don't like him.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 11, 2019)

The Left loves to conveniently shift government power to it's most cooperative branch, and away from the currently opposition branch.

Maybe Republicans should finally learn how to play the Dems Dirty games.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 11, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The Left loves to conveniently shift government power to it's most cooperative branch, and away from the currently opposition branch.
> 
> Maybe Republicans should finally learn how to play the Dems Dirty games.



Shift power?  Have you looked at the Constitution?  *"Three co-equal branches"* of government.  I guess they are more powerful when they do their job?


----------



## 29again (Jul 11, 2019)

Why does POTUS even need to get permission from the SCOTUS to ask a question on the census that should be on every census?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 11, 2019)

just a common sense question and most Americans think the same way as you on the Census Question .    Everything TRUMP is doing is just a way for the TRUMP to show himself off and be compared to the unAmerican dems .    Especially with Elections coming up '29again' .


----------



## theHawk (Jul 11, 2019)

29again said:


> Why does POTUS even need to get permission from the SCOTUS to ask a question on the census that should be on every census?



Exactly.  Whose rights are being violated by asking the question on a totally voluntary census?


----------



## Sailing_Onward (Jul 11, 2019)

29again said:


> Why does POTUS even need to get permission from the SCOTUS to ask a question on the census that should be on every census?



Sadly he has backed down.   
It would have been great to have an accurate citizen / non citizen count and redistribute both money and House seats accordingly.  But California and New York would be big losers so it's no surprise the Dems cried loudly about this.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 11, 2019)

IF CITIZENSHIP DOESN’T MEAN ANYTHING THEN GOVERNMENT IS ILLEGITIMATE. WHY GIVE THEM OUR MONEY OR OBEDIENCE?https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2019/07/10/victor_davis_hanson_democrats_are_terrified_that_actual_number_of_illegal_immigrants_will_get_out.htmlNEY OR OBEDIENCE?


----------



## 29again (Jul 11, 2019)

Sailing_Onward said:


> 29again said:
> 
> 
> > Why does POTUS even need to get permission from the SCOTUS to ask a question on the census that should be on every census?
> ...


I hope his plan to have all the fed depts do a count doesn't backfire on him/us.  
I would love it if he just inserted the question into the census anyway because he really should NOT have to get permission to ask it!


----------



## Tinhatter (Jul 31, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but the question still will NOT appear on the census questionnaire:
> ...




"That's another thing that will end up going to the Supreme Court"

Hence their wily attempt to sidestep yet another issue buys them no victory, but merely a delay of the inevitable, plus an added decision for their future to-do list. Silly judges...maybe that is why they are always backlogged....somebody call an efficiency-expert!


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 31, 2019)

Tinhatter said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



Yes it is a key tactic that politicians have been using for many years, and I am sure will use for many years to come.  If you don't have a great talking point or problem to show the voters needs to be solved, you simply create one that you can say you are an expert at and are the best one to do the job.


----------

